# Students at UC-Irvine vote to ban American Flag-Another reason to be Prepared



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Granted this is in California but we all know that this type of stupidity exists in many areas of our country.

There is a special Pike reserved for the head of any "pencil necked socialist illegal loving commie government school indoctrinated phucktard student'' to attempt to take The American Flag from Slippy Lodge!

View attachment 10186

Be Prepared People, There's a Train a-Coming...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Who raised these kids??? I told my daughter if I ever caught her not stand and hand over heart when the US flag passed in a parade, there would be hell to pay!!


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

just think these are supposed to be our futures brightest? LOL


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Coming out of an anti American area that it is is no surprise. My only question is how do Americans respond to such crap. Yes they have the right to say that crap, but it should have a price attached to it! :baal01:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Who raised these kids??? ...


Excellent Question my friend. I'll give you the Answer (s);
Socialists
LaRaza
Democrats
The Government
Single Mothers
Day Care
People who never should have had children
The "community"
Idiots


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Stupid is as stupid does, thank goodness we have California to keep all our extra dummies in, else we'd have to split em up among the rest of the states.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

As a former resident and native Californian lets put this in a tiny bit of perspective and let's be happy. 6 students on a student union board just terminated their leftist political careers with a phenomenal decision that should render them life long entitlements and not leaders in the future. 2 other future Reoublicans abstained and likewise will be forced out of the political life for ever, and 4 brave students opposed this and put themselves on the fast track for NSA survellliance and IRS audits. 

This was done by a board of 12 students mentioned above and is likely to be vetoed by a larger board that has a say in the manner. When I first read this I had the same knee jerk reactions against those kids, but it boils down to 6 advocates and 2 who couldn't bother to vote. All of which should have bright futures with EBT.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Excellent Question my friend. I'll give you the Answer (s);
> Socialists
> LaRaza
> Democrats
> ...


Single Mothers? WTF? Those are buy and large the women who step up to the plate, like my Mom did, and myself...too broad a range on that one, SLip.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripon said:


> As a former resident and native Californian lets put this in a tiny bit of perspective and let's be happy. 6 students on a student union board just terminated their leftist political careers with a phenomenal decision that should render them life long entitlements and not leaders in the future. 2 other future Reoublicans abstained and likewise will be forced out of the political life for ever, and 4 brave students opposed this and put themselves on the fast track for NSA survellliance and IRS audits.
> 
> This was done by a board of 12 students mentioned above and is likely to be vetoed by a larger board that has a say in the manner. When I first read this I had the same knee jerk reactions against those kids, but it boils down to 6 advocates and 2 who couldn't bother to vote. All of which should have bright futures with EBT.


You are correct Sir,

There are many unanswered questions, some of which are;

Did the University bow down to the BS vote of these students and take the US Flag down?

Are the students who voted to take down the US Flag, elected representatives of the student body in general and did the vote run consistent with the majority of the students who elected this "council".

Just like the Representative Republic that we live in. I vote for the person to represent me in my State and District. That person then goes to Congress and votes, its our system.

We'll see how it pans out, if the University caves or the student body attempts to reverse the decision.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Single Mothers? WTF? Those are buy and large the women who step up to the plate, like my Mom did, and myself...too broad a range on that one, SLip.


Baglady, my very good friend,

I agree that I painted with a VERY broad brush on the single mother issue. *Specifically* *Speaking*, we have seen many many successful single mothers raising successful children you being one of them.

As times change, and out of wedlock births become the norm in many cultures, evidence proves that _*Generally Speaking*_, it is not as successful. And with every generation we see this proven time and time.

I'll stand by the philosophy that two parents, a Mother and a Father is the best model for parenting, *Generally Speaking*.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Public Education system Teachers Union has been anit America for many years.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

First of all lets simmer down a bit with the California bashing. Most of the crazy's here are all congregated in a few larger cities. The rest of us are all pretty level headed individuals. 

Secondly, this was a "resolution" they passed. Resolutions mean nothing. It's just them saying "We think like this so meh"(possibly with their tongues sticking out).

Thirdly, most of the kids on that council (or whatever it is) probably aren't even from California. Many students go away to college so anyone of them could be from your neck of the woods.

Lastly, I could probably throw a rock and hit UCI so I am going to head over there and bust some skulls (*NOTE* Any government agency looking at this it is a joke. I'm not really going to bust anyones skulls). I'll get to the bottom of it for you guys so you can all get your panties out of a bunch.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

My $0.02

Even though I know it won't happen, here's my thoughts. 100% of government funding to this school and its students needs to stop NOW. No more money for public aid, scholarships, grants or loans should be paid out until this decision is reversed and a public apology is issued. This is a perfect example of the pussification of America and how it needs to stop. 

If the red, white and blue of my flag offends you, if my stars and stripes annoy you or makes you feel uncomfortable.... GET THE HELL OUT. I'll even help you pack and kick you in the ass on the way out.

Dennis


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't just sit and prepare, go forth and stomp all over this type of garbage.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DennisP said:


> My $0.02
> 
> Even though I know it won't happen, here's my thoughts. 100% of government funding to this school and its students needs to stop NOW. No more money for public aid, scholarships, grants or loans should be paid out until this decision is reversed and a public apology is issued. This is a perfect example of the pussification of America and how it needs to stop.
> 
> ...


Excellent Dennis P! You're starting to sound like a bona fide South Misssissippi *******! (and I mean that with the highest regards!)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> ...
> Thirdly, most of the kids on that council (or whatever it is) probably aren't even from California. Many students go away to college so anyone of them could be from your neck of the woods.


You're right, my bad.

Just a little while ago, I pulled up to the gas station/liquor store at the one traffic light town that is 3 miles from Slippy Lodge to pick up some over-priced Jack Daniels. You know the liquor store that is across the street from a little no-name fast food joint and catty-corner to the auto repair shop and bbq shack that sells boiled peanuts on Saturday mornings? Yeah that one in BFE.

So I'm talking to the cute ******* chick (that is missing a few teeth but sorta cute in that ******* southern way) that works the liquor store side of the gas station and she's trying to talk me into the Jack Daniels Gift Package that contains a shot glass) so I change the subject and ask her how her kids are doing? She's like 29 years old but has 3 maybe 4 kids....so she says her oldest is fixin' to gradee-ate from high school and is looking at UC-Irvine...

Who knew!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No problem. Should vote in Congress to no longer allow federal funds or federally guaranteed loans to UC Irvine. Do what you want but pay for it yourselves. Call it reality 101.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

It's crap like this that makes me proud I'm a Hillsdale College alum. A place where the Constitution, real American History are taught as well as all the other things that make a solid citizen of the USA.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bgreed said:


> It's crap like this that makes me proud I'm a Hillsdale College alum. A place where the Constitution, real American History are taught as well as all the other things that make a solid citizen of the USA.


Hillsdale College! Excellent! 

I've got a buddy who went to Grove City College in PA and I've done some research and its another great conservative institution. I also hear good things about Liberty University in VA too.

People, there are alternatives to the liberal cesspools of public institutions that aim to fill your children with socialism and worse...


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

For those of you that don't know Hillsdale offers FREE online college courses on the U.S. Constitution, American History, Economics, Great books and now also doing and introduction to the k-12 curriculum that they have available. Check them out they're done as podcasts so once you sign up up can go in as your time allows to get the next section. Best of all it's FREE!!!!


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

The flag, the pledge, prayer. All removed from schools in an effort to keep from offending a very vocal minority. Our efforts to keep from offending people are offensive to me. Think the ACLU will take my case?


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

bgreed said:


> For those of you that don't know Hillsdale offers FREE online college courses on the U.S. Constitution, American History, Economics, Great books and now also doing and introduction to the k-12 curriculum that they have available. Check them out they're done as podcasts so once you sign up up can go in as your time allows to get the next section. Best of all it's FREE!!!!


I just signed up for it!!! I'm interested to see what the curriculum is like.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Baglady, my very good friend,
> 
> I agree that I painted with a VERY broad brush on the single mother issue. *Specifically* *Speaking*, we have seen many many successful single mothers raising successful children you being one of them.
> 
> ...


Well that's true, and a desirable outcome for most single parents.
I was fortunate to find a man who became a great Dad for my daughter when she was 12.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Back on topic.
You know, if it's done right, with enough pressure of "The People", and media coverage, we (The People) could make a big enough stink about this, that the college would probably step in and ammend this situation.
I'd be willing to bet there are more American Citizens, and Parents who would not want their kids going to a college that does not support American Patriotism.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

UC Irvine reverses American flag ban | Fox News

Even though it was reversed, it is chilling to think it even happened in the first place...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the update, and I agree!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

CourtSwagger said:


> The flag, the pledge, *prayer*. All removed from schools in an effort to keep from offending a very vocal minority. Our efforts to keep from offending people are offensive to me. Think the ACLU will take my case?


The flag and pledge should definitely stay in schools. The prayer on the other hand should not. If people want to pray silently or in their own private way that is fine with me but prayer in general should not be in schools. Just remember, this is a country built on being able to worship how you like even if that means not worshipping at all.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

We are not to far behind. We used to sing the national anthem and say the Lord's Prayer in school. Now we just do the anthem. It used to be if you didn't want to be part of it you were allowed to stand in the hall. Now we don't do it. My neighbours fly our flag and nobody is bugging them to take it down or fining them - yet. 

It seems to me that anything patriotic is being taken away starting with the kids. My guess would be the plan is for about 20 years from now? When the generation that experienced the least amount of patriotic upbringing and made to feel guilty for being a US citizen is in the voters seat the push to remove US nationalism and allow the country to change hands would almost seem like relief, right? That's how theses schmucks work. These are precarious times indeed.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> It seems to me that anything patriotic is being taken away starting with the kids. My guess would be the plan is for about 20 years from now? When the generation that experienced the least amount of patriotic upbringing and made to feel guilty for being a US citizen is in the voters seat the push to remove US nationalism and allow the country to change hands would almost seem like relief, right? That's how theses schmucks work. These are precarious times indeed.


"Give me just one generation of youth, and I'll transform the whole world."

― Vladimir Ilich Lenin


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Regardless of our location on this planet, we should be able to talk to our maker at any time, anywhere. Being told what do when and how goes against my nature. I do not advocate things to be mandatory. my .02. As my daughter likes to say,"I do what I want", tongue in cheek.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahhhh sanity at least prevails this time. The six who voted to take the flag down should be unceremoniously, and not so gently, shown the door, The two who voted to keep old glory should be commended. The two who obstained should simply have their ass kicked. I just don't know why this would even be allowed to go on in our schools. It is truly an insight to where this country is headed.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Does this mean there is still hope for humanity?


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I still say we go punch them in their tiny little faces...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stillacitizen2 said:


> I still say we go punch them in their tiny little faces...


Finally a post that makes sense.


----------

